# Sites Discussing Irish Shares



## jacques (2 Jul 2007)

I know AAB does not allow  posters to discuss  specific shares and am familiar with sites like The Motley Fool, but i was wondering are there any sites that have message boards and articles discussing Irish shares.


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Jul 2007)

Have you heard of www.askaboutshares.com ?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

> You won't find any messages suggesting investing in _CRH_ or asking if _AIB_ is a good investment. It is not the purpose of _Askaboutmoney_. We don't facilitate stock tipping or speculation about the future performance of individual shares. There are many other forums which discuss individual shares: Sharewatch, The Motley Fool, etc, etc . . .
> 
> This guideline does not restrict you from discussing the mechanics of buying or selling shares in a flotation or rights issue


 Also ...

 (no relation to this site).

_Post crossed with CCOVICH's._


----------



## JMG (11 Mar 2009)

*Askaboutshares seems to be out of action for the moment*


The Askaboutshares site opens an empty page, save for the following message: "Askaboutshares.com is being redeveloped. This is going to take a while... "

J


----------

